# Perfect Fly Rod and Reel



## ChrisCook

I know everyone hates these threads and inevitably there will be some sarcastic comments, however I just went fly fishing in Belize for the first time and needless to say I am hooked. I caught many bonefish and 4 permit in 2 days of fishing and it was one of the coolest experiences of my life. I have been a freshwater fisherman my whole life but I recently bought a kayak to start fishing in the marshes on the coast for reds and trout and want to get a fly rod set up for this type of fishing and also be able to take it to Belize or Florida for Bonefish and Permit again. I am thinking it would be an 8 wt rod and a large arbor reel.

In your opinion if money was not an issue what fly rod and reel would you purchase and why?​


----------



## jesco

I'm more of a fresh water trout dry fly guy, but my advice would be: Get the stiffest rod you can cast. Spend money on the rod, and go cheap on the reel. The rod does most of the work. Oh, and good line. Salt and UV are hard on line. I use 7wt rod, but wish I had an 8 or 9.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker

I would recommend the TFO Mangrove series for redfish and marsh fishing. It is a reasonably priced rod and has very good ability for picking up and laying down 60' of line with minimal false casting. 

If you are looking for a bonefish rod or something with the ability to make a long distance call in the wind (i.e. 100' cast), look at the TFO BVK. Also reasonably priced.

On reels, buy as good a reel as you can afford. A good drag is a requirement. Don't scrimp on the fly line. I have a Ross Millenium reel and Scientific Angler Mastery Series redfish line.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## mikedeleon

The guy said if money were no object. 

Fast action sage or G loomis. Like the NRX model. 

Reel - If you don't like to tinker with your reels get a Hatch (sealed drag), if you like to tear them apart get a tibor (cork drag).


----------



## ChrisCook

I have been looking at the Hatch 7 plus for a reel. It looks sexy and I have read good things about them. Anyone have an opinion on Scott rods?


----------



## mikedeleon

You aren't going to go wrong with a nice Scott rod. Great rods. Go try and cast some if you can. 

Hatch reels are great, I have the 11+ on my 12 weight. It's smooth, great looking, and balances with my 12 weight well. I will say this though, the frame is very cut up and fancy as you can see, it doesn't take much for it to get banged up in the boat. I got a few nice dings in the frame and I take care of my stuff. It's definitely a high end reel though. I still wish I would have got a tibor on my 12. I like being able to maintain my own gear. If I recall the tibor and hatch were the same weight. The hatch can hold a ridiculous amount of backing, way more than you ever need.

The TFO mangrove is a soft rod. It would probably be fine for texas stockers and short casts, but if you are looking for a rod that you can take to Belize and make quick fast shots, it is not the rod for you. Get a fast action rod. You are looking at 600+ for a rod and probably about the same for a reel. You can get to $1,500 real quick. You said money is no object. For the most part if you take care of the gear it will take care of you.


----------



## ChrisCook

I don't mind spending the money on something quality that will last and perform. I do kind of cringe at the thought of spending 600+ on a rod that a tip could break off on or get slammed in a car door or tailgate but I did learn while I was in Belize that quality gear makes a big difference. One of the guides I went with had some entry level gear, not even sure what the brand was, while the other had some nicer Orvis gear and it was much easier to use.


----------



## Outearly

Look at the Yellowstone Angler Shootout for 8wts, rods and reels.
Warranties on expensive rods are a big deal, the reels are simple devices.
I have a TFO BVK rod that I've damaged twice, my fault. No fault warranty, sent in on a Saturday, fedexed back to me on Thursday. YA shootout covers the warranty, a good warranty that takes months to fulfill is worthless to me.
FTU will let you test the rods, you should cast anything you buy. 
Focus on rod, line, reel in that order.


----------



## dc1502

www.marshflyusa.com on the rod , Hatch or ....I have a few Lamson Speedsters HD that are great in the marsh.


----------



## blaminack

I would go Sage Method and Ross Evolution LT or Similar reel.


----------



## quattro

so - lots of opinions possible here.
IMHO and thats all it is...

three rods to consider as 1st line
Sage Salt - I own this in 8wt. Love the method as my 7 wt but not so much in the 8.
Scott s4s
G Loomis NRX

reels 
Hatch finatic 7+ geat balance fro 8wt
tibor
nautilus

There is no best here. Cast some and sort it out or... read the reviews and decide what you think best fits your "style". 

Loomis is great example - crushed the reviews and at yellowstone but i didn't connect with it. Scott and sage were a better fit. Also just because you like a rod in one weight don't expect it to transfer to other wts.

good luck and tight lines.


----------



## ChrisCook

Thanks for all of the replies, they have been very helpful! Has anyone else used a marshfly rod, Seems like a good deal and they are local?


----------



## mawallace

Love my Winston casted it next to my buddy's tfo all week on the Devils river. Definitely way faster and finished better


----------



## Outearly

I've casted one, fast, nice rod. The guy who builds them was at the fishing show, nice guy.


----------



## noise.boy

A good reel is way more important in the salt than the rod. A fast action Rod is also a good idea to help cut the wind. I fish both Nautilus and Hatch. I've gone to a Nautilus CCVx2 for my reels. Although I love my TFO BVK w/FWX. It's lighter than my 5wt trout rig. I fished a Scott Tidal recently and loved it in 10wt. Loomis NRX is probably the most durable salt water Rod around. But the TX flats won't challenge it that much. Good luck


----------



## Sea Aggie

I have an 8' x 8wt Sage that I bought in 1986 that I still think is an awesome all-around rod for large freshwater thru medium saltwater. I haven't found a reel I can't use, but get one that balances well with the rod (after being loaded with line). Don't be afraid to ask the salesman to use a demo setup, you might be able to find the one that fits you the best by trying that.


----------



## mikedeleon

If there is a decision to be made between hatch and nautilus, go with the hatch. To say a rod isn't as important as a reel truly depends on the situation you are fishing and what you are casting to.


----------



## ctt17

This should help get you some experience with different rods out there. I'd suggest casting a $800+ rod before you buy one. You may not be able to tell the difference b/t the less costly rods.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...pal-best-saltwater-fly-rod-fly-rod-comparison


----------



## Worm Drowner

I guess I already have it. A Sage Salt 8# with a Tibor Everglades QC. The only thing I might change is I might go to a Tibor Signature as the Everglades QC is fairly heavy. Heck, my back up is an 8# Sage Xi3 with a Bauer M5 Superlite. Glad I have a wife who indulges my gear habit!

Two other rods I really love are the GLoomis NRX and the Orvis Helios2. I was a little circumspect regarding GLoomis' warranty though. The Salt & H2 were a tie for me. I chose the Salt due to finding a great price on a new one on EBay.

The best advice is to cast as many as you are interested in and find the rod that fits your style. I had a TFO Mangrove and ended up selling it to a friend. It was all wrong for me, but he loves it.


----------



## 2thDr

As you can see, many very experienced flyfishers have different opinions. Nearly all of us have several outfits, and eventually so will you. My opinion is that a good fit for you will change as your skills grow, so the first one should be looked at as a step in the right direction. You may soon use it as a loaner. If you buy an $800 cannon, you may find it needs skills you do not yet have. Stick with something that has an unconditional lifetime warranty, 4 piece for travel back to Belize and then Kamchatka. You will need at least 2 outfits when you travel, because stuff breaks. Pick a large arbor from a major, $400, line from Rio, SA. Bottom line.......no one can predict the best fit for you except you. But, that is part of the fun.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Worm Drowner said:


> I guess I already have it. A Sage Salt 8# with a Tibor Everglades QC. The only thing I might change is I might go to a Tibor Signature as the Everglades QC is fairly heavy. Heck, my back up is an 8# Sage Xi3 with a Bauer M5 Superlite. Glad I have a wife who indulges my gear habit!
> 
> Two other rods I really love are the GLoomis NRX and the Orvis Helios2. I was a little circumspect regarding GLoomis' warranty though. The Salt & H2 were a tie for me. I chose the Salt due to finding a great price on a new one on EBay.
> 
> The best advice is to cast as many as you are interested in and find the rod that fits your style. I had a TFO Mangrove and ended up selling it to a friend. It was all wrong for me, but he loves it.


FWIW, the Everglades QC and the Signature 7-8wt are both listed at 8.5oz.


----------



## salty_waders

I agree on the Scott rods. Not the most expensive and excellent quality. Made in the USA and a good warranty. Some other good ones already mentioned too: Sage, Loomis etc. Ive had several and my favorite is Scott. I have a Tibor reel that I bought about 7+years ago. I've never opened it or serviced it, lubricated it, nothing...and it works as well as the day I bought it, and I've used it a lot. They are expensive but likely the last reel you'll ever buy. 

BTW...congrats on the bones & permit!!


----------



## Worm Drowner

Scotts are good rods from what I have heard. I know they had some issues with service a few years back, but I believe they've overcome that. I haven't seen many in Texas. FTU has begun selling them. I'll be curious what the feedback is, especially on the S4s.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Worm Drowner said:


> Scotts are good rods from what I have heard. I know they had some issues with service a few years back, but I believe they've overcome that. I haven't seen many in Texas. FTU has begun selling them. I'll be curious what the feedback is, especially on the S4s.


I have a Scott S3 8wt that I really like. Great rod.


----------



## Capt. John Havens

ChrisCook said:


> Has anyone else used a marshfly rod, Seems like a good deal and they are local?


 I have used both a 10wt and 5wt Marshfly Journeyman. Both performed extremely well, and in my opinion it is hard to beat this rod line for the money.


----------



## Capt. John Havens

The 10wt Marshfly Journeyman.


----------



## ChrisCook

Sounds like I need to get over to FTU and start trying out some rods. Do they let you cast them or have a demo program?


----------



## Worm Drowner

ChrisCook said:


> Sounds like I need to get over to FTU and start trying out some rods. Do they let you cast them or have a demo program?


Yes, they will let you cast their rods as will BPS & Orvis. As far as demos go, I know I have used the I10 store's demo NRX before. Don't know what other demos they have.


----------



## Bob Keyes

I have it in my gun safe right now, my grandfather's 9' 4wt Orvis split bamboo rod, in pristine shape, the last time it came out was for the San Juan in NM. I caught a 3# rainbow then it went back into the case. I will not risk that survivor for ordinary fishing.:rybka:


----------



## Fishsurfer

Outearly said:


> Look at the Yellowstone Angler Shootout for 8wts, rods and reels.
> Warranties on expensive rods are a big deal, the reels are simple devices.
> I have a TFO BVK rod that I've damaged twice, my fault. No fault warranty, sent in on a Saturday, fedexed back to me on Thursday. YA shootout covers the warranty, a good warranty that takes months to fulfill is worthless to me.
> FTU will let you test the rods, you should cast anything you buy.
> Focus on rod, line, reel in that order.


 X2 on FTU. They really have some good deals on Sage close outs but you can't go wrong with TFO. Gary Loomis had some input on the construction of the BVK and of course Lefty designed it. They will let you cast before you buy.


----------



## bgossett

Don't forget about the H2, try to cast one. I love both of mine.


----------



## rugger

bgossett said:


> Don't forget about the H2, try to cast one. I love both of mine.


H2 is the best rod I've ever owned (in 8wt). Scott s3 is the second best.


----------



## Ish

get "the one" from Perfect Fly Rods (est. 1984), and check out Perfect Fly Reels, they're made in America.

that'll be perfect for you.


----------



## Captain53

With rods perfect for one is not necessarily perfect for another but in the $800 range the Scott s4s in 8 or 9 wt is really nice. Myself I am more of a value guy and TFO offers the best cost/quality/warranty ratio in the market I think. For what you are interested in try out the TFO TiCRX Series in an 8 or 9 wt. It is a true Salt Water Design at a little under $300 with a great warranty. TFO is not made in the USA which is how they produce such a great product at their prices.

With reels I am sold on Lamson for most needs. Great sealed drag, extremely light weight, strong and super warranty. Made in USA too. Tibor's are really cool and sexy but expensive and more maintenance.

Buy a known quality brand with a solid warranty that feels best to you

There you have my 2 cents worth to go along with a lot of other good suggestions.


----------



## Cool Blue Kid

if money were no object orvis Helios 2 tip flex with a hatch 7


----------



## Meadowlark

Captain53 said:


> ... For what you are interested in try out the TFO TiCRX Series in an 8 or 9 wt. It is a true Salt Water Design at a little under $300 with a great warranty. ....


 ^^^This^^^. Allen makes some very high quality reels at reasonable prices. I have two of the Kraken's and have also had the Trout II in the past.

I'll be putting the Kraken to work on some big Alaska king salmon soon....as well as the TiCRx


----------



## ChrisCook

I decided on a Allen Kraken XLA and a marshfly journeyman 8 wt rod and couldn't be happier! David and Rob at marshfly have been extremely helpful and great to deal with and have a great product and I look forward to working with them in the future! Needless to say I'm a stoked fly fisherman!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

GLoomis NRX 8 weight paired with a cork drag Tibor Everglades.

That reel has something like 250 IGFA records. There's a reason it's still around. 

Welcome to the addiction.


----------

